# Video of me in the lake



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

This was a Video that was taken today of me playing some in Mineral Lake.....not much but it was fun...


M2U00039.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Which tires are running in that vid? I've seen you post pics of a few different sets.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> Which tires are running in that vid? I've seen you post pics of a few different sets.


Those were the Outlaws.....As soon as they get the rest of the pics and vids up I will post them as well...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!!! Looks like a fun spot to play.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> nice!!!! Looks like a fun spot to play.


It is...there is alot of trials and mud there....about 180 miles of trails. There was a Pit there for about 2 years until some butthole threw nails all in it and then they blocked it off and was affraid to build another one. You always have some prick that messes it up for everyone. It was a good one too.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

damn another actual rider spotting!!
I love water riding.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> damn another actual rider spotting!!
> I love water riding.


 
LOL.... Me to


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Mud Ryder 916 (Dec 30, 2008)

nice


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

cool, that looks like the perfect place to clean your ride


----------



## 4man0822 (Feb 8, 2009)

jackman said:


> cool, that looks like the perfect place to clean your ride


 Man my thoughts exactly!! I love me some creek riding! Nice


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


>


Whay make of skid plate is that?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Mark, in addition, doing all those water wheelies like that.. do you have a catch-can mod in place? If not, I know you have to be filling that airbox with water.
Mine sure does.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> Mark, in addition, doing all those water wheelies like that.. do you have a catch-can mod in place? If not, I know you have to be filling that airbox with water.
> Mine sure does.


Never heard of the mod :thinking: My air box is completely sealed with RTV silicone...I have never has water in the air since I have owned it..:thinking: And it has been deep too....REAL DEEP. I was NECK deep yesterday  It was by accident though....I hate it that deep. I made the water muddy and forgot where I was at and went over a little too far...LOL!!!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> Whay make of skid plate is that?


Chris Made those his self when he bought it new.... I think he did a good job.


----------



## tackleberry (Feb 15, 2009)

Seems like I have seen the pics somewhere before, hehehe


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Mark, in addition, doing all those water wheelies like that.. do you have a catch-can mod in place? If not, I know you have to be filling that airbox with water.
> Mine sure does.



Can you explain this in a little more detail (exactly what it is how it works etc)? and i checked in the How to section and didn't see a write up on it any chance someone has one out there?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

There is a yz catch-can mod (not in how-to) and my crankcase vent set up in the how-to for Kawasaki. Reed mine and if you need to know more hit me up.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> Never heard of the mod :thinking: My air box is completely sealed with RTV silicone...I have never has water in the air since I have owned it..:thinking: And it has been deep too....REAL DEEP. I was NECK deep yesterday  It was by accident though....I hate it that deep. I made the water muddy and forgot where I was at and went over a little too far...LOL!!!!!


crap man i meant OIL
OIL!! i dunno why i said water!


----------

